# Canon ISO Multiples of 160 - 1Dx3



## Mantadude (Dec 14, 2020)

In the past, Canon DSLR's have performed better in video mode with ISO's in multiples of 160. 160, 320, 640 etc... For example on the 5d2 or the 1dx2 this was the case. 640 was clearly cleaner than 500. Does anyone know if this is still the case with the 1dx3? I just picked one up, and the base iso in video is at 400, so I am wondering if this might no longer be the case.


----------



## Joules (Dec 15, 2020)

What makes you believe the 1DX III native ISO is 400?

Also, are you sure the 1DX II has the same behavior as the 5D II? I find that hard to believe, especially since it doesn't show up in the PTP charts:



Photographic Dynamic Range versus ISO Setting


----------



## Bishop80 (Dec 15, 2020)

Joules said:


> What makes you believe the 1DX III native ISO is 400?



From Canon EOS-1D X Mark III Video White Paper:

_The EOS-1D X Mark III incorporates 10-bit Canon Log encoding as the primary OETF, which
empowers the camera to closely match imaging characteristics of the Cinema EOS cameras. This OETF
is used for all of the P / Tv / Av / M exposure control modes as well as in the ISO Auto setting mode.
The OETF supports an 800% dynamic range, *based upon Base ISO 400*._


----------

